
Muammar Gaddafi's prediction has come true - finid
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35005828
======
mariuolo
Apparently we have to thank Bernard-Henri Levy for that
[http://www.counterpunch.org/2013/11/20/frances-sham-
philosop...](http://www.counterpunch.org/2013/11/20/frances-sham-philosopher)
.

